# Another Year, Another Bull...



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

As the old saying goes...."it's better to be lucky than good". 

I've had the good fortune of huning on private land (no high fence) in western Colorado for the past 8 years. To date, I've had a 100% success rate....8 years, 8 bulls. Although, this year was tough hunitng, my luck held true. We hunted the last rifle season, which is pretty late in the year, and had trouble finding bulls. Out of 6 hunters, we only got one bull. 

Yes, I'm VERY lucky to have this incredible opportunity and VERY lucky to have great friends in Colorado..!! 

2003 - killed a 6x6
2004 - killed a 5x5
2005 - killed a 5x5
2006 - killed a 6x6
2007 - killed a 7x7 (biggest so far) 
2008 - killed a 5x5
2009 - killed a 6x6
2010 - killed s 6x6

My 300 Win Mag (the Heat Seeker) has done the trick every time. 


Thanks for letting me brag a bit here on 2Cool.
Po


----------



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

*Another Year, Anoer Bull...*

Last two photos from 2009 and 2010.

Po


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

Man, your a little shy arnt you...lol.

Nice bulls!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice bunch of bulls....why hide the mug.......are you that ugly??.....jk


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats...8 for 8 is awesome.


----------



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

In 2011 there were no 2Cool posts and no 2Cool photos from my elk hunting trip to Colorado. There was nothing noteworthy from last year's trip as our group's success ratio was only 1 for 6 on bull elk. Unfortunately, Pocampo struck out in 2011 - lady luck was not on my side and my streak of 8 bulls in 8 years came to an end. That's OK, as I convinced myself that "there's always next year".

Well, 2012 is here, and 2012 has proven to be a much better year, indeed. Last Sunday evening, the "Heat Seeker" was back in action. Once again, this trusty rifle found its mark while delivering a 180 grain nosler partition just behind the left shoulder of its 9th bull elk. During our 3 day hunt, 7 hunters killed 6 bulls. The smallest bull was a 5x5, and the largest was a 7x8, which scored just under 350 B&C. While not the biggest 6x6 I've killed, my bull is a decent specimen, and best of all - he'll fill my freezer, and will be very tasty..!!

Po


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Good Looking Bulls!!....Congrats...









Mark..


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

That's quite a record. Congratulations.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

troutslayer said:


> Nice bunch of bulls....why hide the mug.......are you that ugly??.....jk


Probably because he told his wife or his boss , or both he was working!

All kidding as side, great bulls!! Congrats!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you'll need a room addition just for the horn mounts... nice, alot of whacking there.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Pro-Active will clear up that face of yours..................Cool pic's all kidding aside!

I am [email protected]@ Ugly but post pic's just to mess with all the purdy people! Like IJ!
I'm still dead sexy!


----------



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

*2013 Bull*

Back in October 2013...Lady Luck struck again!!

An incredible ranch in western Colorado, and time well spent with fantastic friends. 6 hunters, 5 bulls taken.
Not my best, but certainly a respectable bull...a 6x6.
Po


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

Sweet bulls


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

To the tune of the William Tell Overture:

DA DA DA 
DA DA DA 
DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA 
DA DA DA 
DA DA DA 
DA DA DA DA DAAAAA 

And a mighty Hi Ho Silver AWAY!!!

NICE BULLS BUT WHO IS THAT MASKED MAN????


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I have plenty of freezer space if you run out.


----------



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

*Tough Hunting in 2014*

Another Year, Another Bull - The 2014 edition was good for the elk, but bad for the hunters. Quality bulls were HARD to find. Working against us were the cloudless nights with a bright full moon, high pressure, and warm weather - lows in the 20's, and it warmed up to 62 on most afternoons. Those factors, combined with the late season, made it difficult to find bulls. I had only one opportunity: a smallish 5x5 walked within 90 yards of me at first light on the first morning, so I passed him up. In hind sight, I should've shot him and filled my freezer. Only one out of six hunters scored. That bull was shot on Sunday evening...in the last 30 minutes of daylight - the last 30 minutes of the season!

Oh well...I did get some good photos, and enjoyed an adult beverage or two.

Po


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats, nice one!


----------



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

*2015..!!*

Elk Hunt 2015 was a good one! 7 hunters killed 6 nice bulls. For us, it seems the best time to hunt on this particular ranch is around October 20th. The bulls are still making some noise and still hanging around with the cows. And, a change of the weather, which happens every few days up there in mid/late October will keep the animals moving around.

This year, I killed a smallish, but heavy horned, 6x6. First shot 306 yards in the shoulder, a bit low. Kept moving. Next shot 330 yards, quartering away...dropped him!

After my kill, I spent some time with my camera and got up close and personal with a few bucks.

Po


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Still don't get the stealth / incognito thing ..... I'm not pretty , but I show my face - it's a public forum


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

*Age of Bulls*

Ya'll should take more pics and let some of the small bulls live. You'll be amazed at the quality with age.

Skelly


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Congrats and thanks for sharing the awesome pics.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the reports over the years. Nothing beats chasing Elk in the mountains IMHO. I've also got a trusty old 300WM that I've carried on many an Elk hunt. Perfect cartridge for dropping the hammer on a bull. Well Don sir. Baker


----------



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

skelly said:


> Ya'll should take more pics and let some of the small bulls live. You'll be amazed at the quality with age.
> 
> Skelly


You are 100% correct, and I agree. However, it's hard to manage a free-range herd of elk - especially if the herd is surrounded by a national forest with "public" hunters. Most of the public hunters that surround this ranch shoot any legal bull that shows up.

Our group routinely passes on 4's, 5's and even small 6's. Every few years we do kill a 5x5 - if he has a really big frame, but we do pass a lot of bulls that grow up to be bigger - if they can survive the pubic hunters.

Over the last few years, we've harvested some real trophies - 350" B&C and up. Those are high quality elk for this region. We saw two bulls this year that were in the 360/370 B&C range - both with several broken tines. They got a pass, and hopefully the public guys won't find them.

Thanks for the great comments.
Po


----------



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

*2016 Version of "Another Year, Another Bull"*

We just returned from our anual elk hunting trip to Colorado, and it was a big success.

This year our group was slightly expanded from 6 to 8 hunters. More opportunity for kills. Our group found the mark on 7 bulls and 3 bears. Unlike years past, we saw LOTS of bears..a total of 19 black bears over a 4 day period.

For me, this year's bull was not my largest, but as they say, "you can't eat the horns".

For some reason, the photos from my previous elk hunting reports (from earlier years) have been removed. For your viewing pleasure, here are a few of my previous bulls, and the last photo is my bull from last week. The bear weighed 220 pounds.

Po


----------

